# 1st Glycine DC4 GMT Purist or Base 22



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm trying to gather some opinions on which model is a more well rounded gmt watch. My uneducated taste buds are leaning me towards the base 22 as I like the red arm and lettering. Can anyone comment on lume? I believe the base 22 on nylon strap has the transparent underside which I think is cool too. Feedback welcome!


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

I must be an idiot, but when I was deciding on the airman ( still have not bought it ) I decided to go for the GMT version AKA non purist.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

zero_cool said:


> I'm trying to gather some opinions on which model is a more well rounded gmt watch. My uneducated taste buds are leaning me towards the base 22 as I like the red arm and lettering. Can anyone comment on lume? I believe the base 22 on nylon strap has the transparent underside which I think is cool too. Feedback welcome!


It is good lume. Not that bright, but lasts well. I find it much easier to read on the dark dial than the cream/silver dial, which is why I traded the cream for a blue. The lume on the DC-4 is likely just as good, but how things have been on the quality front in the year leading up to the Invicta acquisition, or what it's been like since, I don't know. Both of my Base 22s were from 2013 build and they are exemplary.

All Base 22s and DC-4s have transparent casebacks, regardless of colour or strap type (which is just a packaging variation, the watch is the same)


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

Limeybastard said:


> I must be an idiot, but when I was deciding on the airman ( still have not bought it ) I decided to go for the GMT version AKA non purist.


The purist has the 24hr bezel for a 2nd time zone without the GMT arm.. I'm going to get the Base 22 since they are so discounted on Joma.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

zero_cool said:


> The purist has the 24hr bezel for a 2nd time zone without the GMT arm.. I'm going to get the Base 22 since they are so discounted on Joma.


Which model varoent ?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

Limeybastard said:


> Which model varoent ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Base 22 Bi-color


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

zero_cool said:


> Base 22 Bi-color


Nice, congrats.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

i just got the GMT with blue fade dial and love it. When a watch is this well designed and this thin, the L2L does not make the same difference as with a 14+mm height. I don't know why more companies can not make thinner watches like this.


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you guys think the invicta acquisition of glycine will effect long term ownership? I.E warranty etc.. I'm sure this has been discussed already.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> i just got the GMT with blue fade dial and love it. When a watch is this well designed and this thin, the L2L does not make the same difference as with a 14+mm height. I don't know why more companies can not make thinner watches like this.
> View attachment 10675546


Airman 17 ?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Loving my DC-4 Purist.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

Mine should be arriving soon. Sort of on the fence about a 24-hour watch. We will see!


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Base 22 Purist, Bi-Color and DC-4 Purist, side by side:









And the lume:


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Are the Base 22 and DC-4 the same size L2L? Picture makes the Base 22 look slightly longer.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I have both the Airman Base 22 GMT and the Airman 17 Purist, and I really like the 24 hour (purist) 24 hour function more than I thought I would. 

I don't think I would have bought a 24 hour watch except for the incredible pricing on Glycines lately. 

Having said that, the Base 22 GMT with the re GMT hand(and the third time zone) is very nice and if I were to buy just one, I'd probably buy the Base 22 GMT, not the purist.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

I've got the Airman Base 22 Purist coming. Hard to beat for $695!



karwath said:


> I have both the Airman Base 22 GMT and the Airman 17 Purist, and I really like the 24 hour (purist) 24 hour function more than I thought I would.
> 
> I don't think I would have bought a 24 hour watch except for the incredible pricing on Glycines lately.
> 
> Having said that, the Base 22 GMT with the re GMT hand(and the third time zone) is very nice and if I were to buy just one, I'd probably buy the Base 22 GMT, not the purist.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Econoline said:


> Are the Base 22 and DC-4 the same size L2L? Picture makes the Base 22 look slightly longer.


Same size, just the optics.


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

karwath said:


> I have both the Airman Base 22 GMT and the Airman 17 Purist, and I really like the 24 hour (purist) 24 hour function more than I thought I would.
> 
> I don't think I would have bought a 24 hour watch except for the incredible pricing on Glycines lately.
> 
> Having said that, the Base 22 GMT with the re GMT hand(and the third time zone) is very nice and if I were to buy just one, I'd probably buy the Base 22 GMT, not the purist.


I just bought the bi color base 22 gmt with red hand and it will arrive on Monday. I'm excited and can't wait to wear it everyday. On a side note, I shoot pistols often and really haven't shot with a "nice" automatic watch on before. I typically have my g-shock or apple watch on when I'm shooting. I plan on wearing the base 22 religiously. Is the movement that delicate where shooting a couple hundred rounds at a time would cause the internals damage? Not sure why this popped in my head haha..


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

Interesting you should mention that. I seem to remember that this movement in particular has had some issues with shocks such as being dropped. Most guns are probably fine but if you shoot something particularly snappy like a 357 Magnum, 41 Magnum, 30 Carbine, etc. then you might consider taking off your watch. I've never thought about it but usually wear a basic watch like a Tag Heuer quartz when I go shooting. More an issue of just keeping nicer watches away from the powder and scratchy environment of a range or outdoors.



zero_cool said:


> I just bought the bi color base 22 gmt with red hand and it will arrive on Monday. I'm excited and can't wait to wear it everyday. On a side note, I shoot pistols often and really haven't shot with a "nice" automatic watch on before. I typically have my g-shock or apple watch on when I'm shooting. I plan on wearing the base 22 religiously. Is the movement that delicate where shooting a couple hundred rounds at a time would cause the internals damage? Not sure why this popped in my head haha..


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn't see any DC4 GMT versions, so here is mine. I do wish the lume was a bit stronger and more even. Besides that, I love it and the eta-2893-2 is extremely smooth to wind.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no idea as to whether my Purist and GMT Glycine Airman watches were made during or before Invicta's ownership, probably during, as they are very recent purchases. I must say that the quality is first-rate. As for purist vs. GMT, IMHO, the GMT is a much easier watch to live with, as you can use the red hand as a 24 hour indicator for the primary zone, so the primary zone can be expressed both in a 12 hour and 24 hour format. Not really as confusing as some have professed. The purist format is an interesting watch and for civilians, like myself, a novelty. Unlike some on the forum who have expressed that they should get rid of the tail on the hour-hand, that would probably make more sense on the GMT than the Purist, as I find it most useful on the Purist, when translating time back to my familiar 12 hour mindset when the hour hand is beyond 12. As a big Breitling Navitimer fan, I am quite blown away with the Base 22 Glycine Airman watches in both GMT and Purist models.


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Limeybastard said:


> Airman 17 ?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


This is a Base 22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

Finally got to wear my base 22 bi-color today. I've set the time twice and it has gained a couple hours each time. Has anyone had a glycine run extremely fast out of the box? I'll be contacting jomashop tomorrow or Monday. Bummed to say the least..


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

zero_cool said:


> Finally got to wear my base 22 bi-color today. I've set the time twice and it has gained a couple hours each time. Has anyone had a glycine run extremely fast out of the box? I'll be contacting jomashop tomorrow or Monday. Bummed to say the least..


All of my Airman run +/- 5 seconds a day. Yours sounds like it was magnetized during shipping.


----------



## base2 (Feb 9, 2017)

I just got a Base 22 Mystery from Jomashop, tested it and it ran +6 seconds in 24 hours the day after it was delivered.

Also vincesf, how long do you reckon watches like this stay in inventory for? I kind of thought that all the watches being sold now are likely pre-Invicta stock still. Either way, I highly doubt anything has changed in the manufacturing yet. This kind of thing generally takes a good while.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

IvanC said:


> I've got the Airman Base 22 Purist coming. Hard to beat for $695!


Where did you purchase the Base 22 from? I'm looking at picking up the Airman Base 22 Purist, or the Airman SST Purist, not sure which one to go for.

How do you like the Base 22 Purist? Would appreciate it if you have some pictures!


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

base2 said:


> I just got a Base 22 Mystery from Jomashop, tested it and it ran +6 seconds in 24 hours the day after it was delivered.
> 
> Also vincesf, how long do you reckon watches like this stay in inventory for? I kind of thought that all the watches being sold now are likely pre-Invicta stock still. Either way, I highly doubt anything has changed in the manufacturing yet. This kind of thing generally takes a good while.


I have no idea as to how much inventory remains or how long production of existing models will last, but I do however greatly appreciate the blow out prices for this incredible watch. I know that I will be kicking myself later if I don't act. The DC-4 is a unique model as it really embodies the history of the Airman, and the story of how the Airman came about on a DC-4 flight...


----------

